# Wildcat



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Amazing! I saw a wildcat on youtube-I swear it looks almost identical to a domestic! I wanted to reach out and give 'im a scratch behind the ears! Except in size,and a somewhat darker shade of orange,it appears there's not much difference!


----------

